# Moderate Shedding Breed?



## koocho83 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello,

My wife and I are looking to get a puppy in the near future. Our dream dog is a golden retriever but due to concerns of tons of shedding I don't think getting one is an option :Cry:

We have done a bunch of research on non/light shedding dogs and have found we are not a fan of those types of dogs (long hair, curly hair). We want a breed which is similar to goldens/labs in size/appearance. 

We aren't looking for a dog which doesn't shed at all, we can deal with moderate shedding, we just want to stay away from heavy shedding dogs like the golden. 

We've looked at goldendoodles/labradoodles but we don't like the poodle coat and are worried our little guy might end up having one if we go that route.

Can you guys provide opinions on what breeds we can look at? Again we're looking for a dog with similar size and appearance to a golden, that doesn't "shed alot".

Thanks everyone!
-Tommy


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

You can look up list of hypoallergenic dogs or low-shedding dogs. No dog breed is hypoallergenic, it just means it sheds less than a Golden or Husky. I hear you, I wanted a Golden too, but couldn't due to allergies. Would you ever go for a small dog? I have a Coton de Tulear and he's great! There's also the Basenjis, they're clean and don't bark. 

Want about a Portuguese Water Dog? They have the height of a Golden, but you said you don't want curly fur. Are you or your wife into the dogs that don't have fur? Like the Xolo? I'm not a fan, but they wouldn't shed, but I hear they need sunscreen if going into hot weather. Other posters could probably tell you other breeds, but for some reason I can't think of any. Good luck!


----------



## koocho83 (Aug 11, 2012)

We definitely want the dog to have fur, so we wouldn't want a Xolo.

Yea.. don't like the curliness of the portugese water dogs coat. I wish goldens didnt shed so much.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

The first breed that comes to mind for me is the Greyhound. But, you didn't mention the energy level you'd like. Greyhounds are generally low-energy, but there are some that can be more of a moderate level.

Size-wise, they are similar to a Golden, if not a bit larger. But, obviously, they look nothing like a Golden! But, they are generally very readily available as ex-racers. However, it must be remembered that as sighthounds, they CANNOT be trusted off-leash, unless securely fenced.

For more info, check out www.greyhoundpets.org


----------



## koocho83 (Aug 11, 2012)

Actually we are looking for a medium to high energy breed... thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Would you be willling to take the dog to a groomer once every 3-6 weeks?


----------



## koocho83 (Aug 11, 2012)

We have thought about that.. but our friends have a German Shepherd who they brush every single day and yet their house still has hair all over the place. Do you think that grooming would really make that big of a difference? Would do they something differently then just brush?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes, groomers have some kind of special de-shed process they do (comb-out, bath, blow dry with a high-velocity dryer, more combing, etc.). I've known shedding breeds who were taken to the groomer frequently and didn't shed much at home. If you reallly want a Golden I think that would be the way to go.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

koocho83 said:


> We have thought about that.. but our friends have a German Shepherd who they brush every single day and yet their house still has hair all over the place. Do you think that grooming would really make that big of a difference? Would do they something differently then just brush?


What Willowy means by going to a groomer is for the dog to get their hair cut every 3-6 weeks. As a general rule with dogs you are going to have to deal with shedding or getting them groomed every 3-6 weeks. Though there are levels of shedding depending on the coat type. Dogs with a double coat will shed more than a dog with a single coat generally. My dog has a single coat and doesn't really shed that much but is in a higher shedding 'mode' right now with the heat. Of course I don't really mind shedding but I would mind needing to take my dog in to get their hair cut every 3-6 weeks. Basically pick your poison and avoid breeds know to blow their coat seasonally if you choose to avoid going to the groomers.

Edit: Willowy beat me to reply and I guess I was wrong about her intend haha.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

No, really, I hear this de-shed thing they do is pretty effective. I wouldn't want to take a dog to the groomer frequently, either, but some people totally don't mind. My grandma used to send her Lab in once a month for a bath and nail trim.


----------



## brody8898 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Airedale Terrier*

They meet all of your requirements, I think.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

I have a very good friend who is allergic to dog fur . . . and has a Golden Retriever who he lives with very well. Actually he and his son are both allergic and they do fine by their golden. (I happen to know he sleeps in the master bed with the two empty nesters).

What they do is take their Golden Retriever for a grooming and deshedding every six weeks. He is kept is a shorter clip as well.

I have found the same with the Spaniels that I like. With a medium length coat they can be real shedders but if you get them professionally groomed every six weeks and get flarings clipped then suddenly there is not much shed hair about the house and the allergic person has no problem tollerating them. I find this the best of both worlds as I get a smooth faced dog and not much shedding.

I've learned to do the grooming myself.

My son is allergic to dogs as well (reacts to saliva mostly) . . . and we've always had, minimally, two dogs here and up to seven, and as well most of those have been herders . . . and one husky.

The dogs aren't allowed in his room, of course.

SOB


----------



## Hitchington (Jun 11, 2012)

How about a boxer, they are high energy and do not shed much.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Boxers actually shed a ton...the hairs are just very small (eye lash size).

Boxer could still be a decent choice though.

I do want to know that when talking about shedding, do you mean the daily shedding, or are you including the blowing of the coat?


----------



## Hitchington (Jun 11, 2012)

I didn't realize that boxers shed that much. My last dog was a boxer and she really didn't shed much, and the little bit that shed did shed was very tollerable because the hair is so short. My mom's boxer also doesn't shed much either. Maybe I am just comparing them to my current dog who sheds so much that I have to constantly vaccume after or else I get these balls of fur all over the house, even though I brush him.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I have friends with Dobes and Boxers....always left covered in tiny, prickly eye lash hairs fromt heir coats, lol.

They can give the appearance of not shedding much.....and then you look in the fabric of your clothing and carpets xD


----------



## koocho83 (Aug 11, 2012)

Xeph said:


> I do want to know that when talking about shedding, do you mean the daily shedding, or are you including the blowing of the coat?


daily shedding is our main concer I guess. Hair all over the place all year round. What is blow coat?


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

koocho83 said:


> daily shedding is our main concer I guess. Hair all over the place all year round. What is blow coat?


Blowing coat is when the dog drops their seasonal coat. For many double-coated breeds, this happens twice a year: in spring, to drop the heavier winter coat, and again in fall, to prepare for winter.

I do find a high-velocity dryer in combination with a rake to be very effective for my hairballs. I bathe them, then blow them out (outside). My guys are outside as much as possible in winter, though, because I want good condition, and good coat for the show ring. So their coats tend to be heavier than many. It also does not hurt that two of mine come from lines of very heavily coated dogs!


----------

